

Outlook.com is down - Le_SDT
http://outlook.com

======
Le_SDT
Well it's been down all morning in Quebec, Canada... shows an error page, no
way I can read my mails from their website

------
aroch
Seems fine to me

------
susi22
nytimes.com has been down for >80Min

